# Sling Adapter doesnt work with WD Live Sling Player



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm very happy with my 722K+Sling adapter; it works fine from my PC, Mac, iPad, and iPhone. I Have had much less luck making it work with an old Slingcatcher; usually it crashes the Slingcatcher. I heard recently that Sling was offering Slingplayer software for network connected devices, so I went an ordered a WD Live box hoping to use it as a replacement for the Slingcatcher. The WD box runs Slingplayer just fine, but the Sling adapter shows up in the directory as a "remote, incompatible firmware" entry in the directory, and of course there is no way to upgrade the firmware. 

As with other Sling product issues, the Sling support folks point you at Dish Network, and Dish Network points you back at Sling. Hard to believe they are both part of the same company.

In any case, don't make my mistake any buy a Sling device if you want to talk to the Dish Sling adapter...

:-(


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Sling adapter only "works" by connecting via a mobile app OR going through the Dish Web page. Traditional Slingplayer software does not work with a sling adapter like it does with a slingbox.

So, I don't see how the WD drive could work either... same problem, it is looking for a slingbox and you don't have a slingbox.

It is an intentional limitation by Dish to not allow the other methods.


----------

